# ALL BULLIES HAVE NO DRIVE AND NO WORK ABILITY!!!



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Abby thinks NOT!!! lmao!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice to see a bully getting exercised. It seems like alot of the ones I see try to go by weight, so stuff them with high protein and give them little work. I've never understood packing on 10-20 pounds of added fat and bragging about a 100lb dog. Even bully's should be fit looking, like juiced up Amstaffs.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx fishinrob! really appreciate it!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i usually don't care for the look of bullies, but i'll take yours. lol


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

haha! u cant have mine but thank you very much.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics, shes got some drive thats for sure! Great looking bully.  Just a word of caution... easy about the swinging... I used to do that with my dog too, but was warned that a dog could really get hurt from flying off to the ground. Just be careful with her. Wouldn't want her getting hurt.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you! I try to be careful with her, the thing Im more worried about tho is her landings sometimes... some have been pretty questionable lmao!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Have you made her a springpole? Bet she'd love it!!!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Nah i dont have room for a springpole, I am her spring pole lol!
Im thinking of adding a treadmill in the yard tho.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> Thank you! I try to be careful with her, the thing Im more worried about tho is her landings sometimes... some have been pretty questionable lmao!!!


I would totally cut it out then... she could seriously break a leg or really injure herself.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would totally cut it out then... she could seriously break a leg or really injure herself.


I can manage. Once again, it was sarcasm lol. I would never do anything to hurt my dogs... ever.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

sarcasm like ur signature maybe LMAO!... ur a funny one arent u.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think that I would equate 2 mins of being swung around to "drive and work ability"
but it looks like fun play for the dog and a good workout for you


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

ok cool


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

The guy posts a fun video of his dog...who he obviously cares for very well...and he sure gets alotta criticism...c'mon people...lets be a lil more welcoming here...
Glad ur here Kev...stick around...it gets better lol...


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> The guy posts a fun video of his dog...who he obviously cares for very well...and he sure gets alotta criticism...c'mon people...lets be a lil more welcoming here...
> Glad ur here Kev...stick around...it gets better lol...


No [email protected]$t!!! :goodpost:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

hehe thanks my dudes. I completely disregard what he says... reason being he hasnt showed me anything he did that compares to what I do, when he does. We can talk but now its hot air. No disrespect tho, I hope yall understand.


----------

